# Biker in Heroldsberg



## Suko81 (2. Februar 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

gibt es im schönen Heroldsberg denn Biker, die öfter mal zusammen fahren gehen und wo man sich evtl. mal mit anschliessen kann? 
Muss allerdings dazu sagen, dass ich noch relativ neu im Gelände bin. Mein Bike hat zudem leider momentan noch keine Federgabel.

Würd mich über Meldung freun!

Gruss,

Suko


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (2. Februar 2008)

Hi

wohne zwar seit ein paar Jahren nicht mehr in Heroldsberg sondern in Kalchreuth aber das liegt ja gleich daneben.

Schau einfach öfters mal hier vorbei, dort verabreden wir uns immer:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=303513&page=11

Ich will morgen Früh entweder die Heroldsberger Runde oder ne Runde im Reichswald drehen(ist schöner), vielleicht hast du Lust dich anzuschließen, weiß allerdings noch nicht ob sonst wer mitfährt(evtl mein Schwager). Start ist meist so um 9 Uhr, ca 25 km und ca 400HM für die Reichswaldrunde.Werden dann so bis spätestens 12 Uhr wieder da sein.
Kannst mich ja auch kurz anrufen wennste Lust hast: 0911/4198626

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Suko81 (2. Februar 2008)




----------



## Suko81 (2. Februar 2008)

Hi Marcus,

super, dass du dich so schnell meldest! Morgen kann ich leider nicht...Aber ich werd ab jetzt öfter mal in den Thread schauen oder mich bei dir melden, wenn das okay ist?!

Fahrt ihr auch unter der Woche mal? Sind die Strecken recht anspruchsvoll? Ich bin wie gesagt noch ein ziemlicher Rookie auf dem Gebiet...

Gruss,
Iven


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (2. Februar 2008)

Ist alles kein Problem,

Ich bin meistens am Dienstag und evtl am Donnerstag unter der Woche noch unterwegs, aber dann meist mit Beleuchtung, da es ja zu dieser Jahreszeit früh dunkel wird.
Ruf einfach mal an wenn du kannst oder schreib dann machen wir mal ne gemütliche Einsteigertour. (Ich fahr ja auch erst seit Dez06). Die Trails im Reichswald und manche Abfahrten sind schon sehenswert aber wir können es am Anfang auch ganz easy angehen (kommt ja auch ganz aufs Radl drauf an).

Also lass mal was von dir hören
Gruß
Marcus


----------



## hauih (17. Februar 2008)

hi

bin zwar aud Hbg wohn jetzt aber in Nbg Norg.
fahren oft in Kalchreuth und Tiergarten sowie in Hbg.
Meld dich halt mal


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (17. Februar 2008)

Hi

waren heut auch wieder fleißig unterwegs.
Die Strecke war auch was für Starrgabelfahrer.
Kuck mal hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=303513&page=12


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (19. Februar 2008)

Hi, wie wärs diese Woche mal mit ner kleinen Tour rund um Heroldsberg bei dem schönen Wetter?


----------



## Suko81 (19. Februar 2008)

Hi Marcus,

ich würd super gerne fahren gehen, aber hab mein Bike grade bei nem Kumpel, der mir meine neue Federgabel und die Bremsen hinbaut. Ich hoffe, dass ich es bis zum Wochenende wieder bekomme. Sh..t, wäre echt gerne mitgefahren.


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (5. März 2008)

Hi,

Na wie siehts aus?
Hast dein Bike wieder mit Federgabel drin?
Wir fahren am Sonntag, Treffpunkt 9 Uhr Kreisverkehr Kalchreuth.
Sag Bescheid wenn du mitwillst.


----------

